# Dolan: Isiah Has One Year To Fix Knicks



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Newsday - James Dolan, Isiah Thomas and Steve Mills had a meeting with six Knicks beat writers and The Associated Press on Monday afternoon.
> 
> "It's my contention Larry never intended to coach this team beyond this season," Dolan said Monday. Holding one hand about 18 inches above a conference table, Dolan added, "If there's any doubt about that, there's a stack of evidence that high."
> 
> ...



link


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ya heard the man Zeke, every man for himself. Do what you gotta do to win, even if it means disrupting your relationship with Stephon.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Isiah will be gone by the All-Star break. I wonder if I can buy his pink slip on Ebay when his regime is finally over.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Unless of course Dolan is just saying what we want to hear. They could win one more game next year and Dolan could turn aound and say we did better and hang on to his buddy Zeke. I'll believe it all when Isiah is finally gone.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

> "This is his team; he made this bed," Dolan said of Thomas. "There's no one better than him to make this go forward. If I can say there has been significant progress after one year, he'll be here. If we can't say that, he will not be here."


Dolan better stick by his word.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

isiah will be here because no way are knicks going to have 23 wins next year...

there will definately be improvement....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> isiah will be here because no way are knicks going to have 23 wins next year...
> 
> there will definately be improvement....


I can coach this team and get more than 23 wins, I think Dolan is talking about a significant improvement which may lead to a 1st playoff appearance nothing less. He has to see results for the highest payroll in the league. With that said, I think Stern had a conversation with him, and told him he has to do something about this organization. Too bad he didn't say this last year we might have had Colangelo.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

colangelo would've been great...although the way things are looking in the atlantic DIV. we could be under .500 and still make an 8th seed though.....so there's a lot of room for error in isiahs case IMO :wink:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think the win # needed for zeke to be GM in 2007-08 is 38 .

38 is a 15 game jump and 5 over the pre-brown era, that should be enough especially if zeke keeps the youngins, then he can sell dolan on the budding team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i think the win # needed for zeke to be GM in 2007-08 is 38 .
> 
> 38 is a 15 game jump and 5 over the pre-brown era, that should be enough especially if zeke keeps the youngins, then he can sell dolan on the budding team.


It's always nice to see Grinch so positive.  ...you killing our hopes damnit! :laugh:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> colangelo would've been great...although the way things are looking in the atlantic DIV. we could be under .500 and still make an 8th seed though.....so there's a lot of room for error in isiahs case IMO :wink:


Of course man, we are in the Atlatic division, anything goes, we could have one of the ****tiest records but still make the NBA, but we better do well, there are a lot of doubters out there right now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Let me say 1 thing about Coangelo 

Every1 has a problem with marbury's contract.

Who does any1 think gave it to him?

this guy is not a savior he might be a good GM , in fact I think he is but if he were so great he would have built a team that has at least gotten to the finals by now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> It's always nice to see Grinch so positive.  ...you killing our hopes damnit! :laugh:


sorry kitty , the goal shouldn't be firing someone , its supposed to be to win.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I never thought I would agree with something dolan said but it sounds like he has the right idea for once. Give IT one full season to see if he can save the sinking ship that he put together and if he cant, get rid of him and hire a new gm.



> Dolan better stick by his word.


Or what.......your not going to go to a knick game and cost the millionaire a few bucks lol. He is shaking in his shoes. :raised_ey


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

and coach


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> sorry kitty , the goal shouldn't be firing someone , its supposed to be to win.


winning what, 35 games and having the highest payroll in the league? Zeke has to go, and hopefully one more year of this non-sense and we can get rid of him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

23 to something past lets say more than 45 seems very unrealistic with the same team , i know it isn't at all ideal but before you can fly you have to crawl and walk.

now personally the team has about 45 win talent , it could be more but i find the knicks interior to be soft although talented and the backcourt to be crowded.

its wierd it could easily be a surprise team, some parts fit so well but weren't used well last season.

marbury is a pick and roll pg or pick and pop pg, channing was great on the pick and pops and curry finishes on rolls very well, yet when the team actually had the personel for it unlike the 2004-05 season when knicks had kurt and mo t as its best big men 2 guys who are not very athletic. 

the knicks could really use a 3 who plays defense every night and gets them extra possesions either by rebounding, steals, blocks and hustle and if he can hit a j all the better.

the knicks collectively do 1 thing exceptionally , they get to the line, all of their main offensive players get fouled alot . francis , marbury, curry , crawford, jalen rose even frye and dlee live at the line as rookies compared to their relative roles. the knicks led the league in FT's attempted last season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> now personally the team has about 45 win talent , it could be more but i find the knicks interior to be soft although talented and the backcourt to be crowded.


45 may be pushing it, but deff more talent then the wins showed last year.


----------

